# صلاة رائعة الى يسوع



## مسيحي و أفتخر (26 يونيو 2008)

يا يسوع الحبيب. هب لي أن أستريح فيك، فوق كل شيء، فوق كل خليقة، فوق جميع ملائكتك، فوق كل مديح، فوق كل سرور وابتهاج، فوق كل مجد وكرامة، فوق جميع جيش السماء. فإنك أنت وحدك العلي. أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء. فلتـأت اليّ وتفرج عني وتفـك قيودي، وتمنحني الحرية. فإنني بدونك لا يتم سروري، بدونك مائدتي فارغة.


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

*الله على الصلاة الجميلة*
*أشكرك جـــــــــــــداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

*الله رووووووعه بجد ..ميرررسى وربنا يبارك  حياتك.​*


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

امين 

 فعلا صلاة محتاجها كل شخص ليستريح  في الرب يسوعويطلب نعمه دايماً

مبروك التثبيت

وربنا يبارك حياتك

شكرا


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> يا يسوع الحبيب. هب لي أن أستريح فيك، فوق كل شيء، فوق كل خليقة، فوق جميع ملائكتك، فوق كل مديح، فوق كل سرور وابتهاج، فوق كل مجد وكرامة، فوق جميع جيش السماء. فإنك أنت وحدك العلي. أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء. فلتـأت اليّ وتفرج عني وتفـك قيودي، وتمنحني الحرية. فإنني بدونك لا يتم سروري، بدونك مائدتي فارغة.





*صلاه جميلا جداً ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

صلاة رائعةجدا الله يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*




> يا يسوع الحبيب. هب لي أن أستريح فيك، فوق كل شيء، فوق كل خليقة، فوق جميع ملائكتك، فوق كل مديح، فوق كل سرور وابتهاج، فوق كل مجد وكرامة، فوق جميع جيش السماء. فإنك أنت وحدك العلي. أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء. فلتـأت اليّ وتفرج عني وتفـك قيودي، وتمنحني الحرية. فإنني بدونك لا يتم سروري، بدونك مائدتي فارغة.


 
صلاة روعة
الرب يمنحك السلام
شكرا لك​


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

صلاة رائعة شكرا لك
سلام المسيح معك ومع الاخوة
امين


----------



## rozeb (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

صلاء جميلة جدا وربنا يسوع يقبلها منك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك مرسى


----------



## صوت الرب (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

صلاة رائعة
صليتها بالكامل
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## maibel86 (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع:مثبت*

_*صلاة جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك*_​


----------



## الخضر (22 يوليو 2008)

امين    شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Esther (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة رائعة الى يسوع*

صلاه جميله جدا 
عاشت ايديك ​


----------

